# How to Smoke Potatos????



## potatoc (Apr 27, 2008)

Alright, I have had enough screwups...  I have not been able to smoke a potato and have it come out good.  I have tried a 2hr, 3hr and 5hr smoke on them.  They come out hard.  I have tried gutting them from their peels, and mashing them then putting them back in their peels, but still to hard!!!  This makes me mad that I can smoke some real good meat, but can't some a darn potato!!!!!!  I need help!!


----------



## kookie (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL .......I had that happen to me till I found the trick.........I first nuke my spuds for ten minutes in microwave then I place them on baked patato spikes and put in smoker at the top rack and let them smoke with whatever I am smoking for meat..............Works everytime for me...........Hope that helps you out...........


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 27, 2008)

or use yellow/golden potatos.


----------



## potatoc (Apr 27, 2008)

what is a potato spike????


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 27, 2008)

PotatoC - depending on what kind of potatoes you're looking to smoke, check out this link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=16225

Smokebuzz has a really tasty recipe for zippy fries that appear tried and true for him. Looks pretty simple, too!


----------



## kookie (Apr 27, 2008)

It's an aluminum nail or cross rack that you spear the potatoes onto....They help heat the potato from the inside out..........


----------



## flash (Apr 27, 2008)

Place on hot grill in a smoker, and smoke for 1 hour at 250 deg, turning once. Remove potato and wrap each in double layer of heavy duty aluminum foil. Seal the foil and place back in smoker for another 1 1/2 to 2 hours or until soft when poked. Believe me they will be done.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 27, 2008)

I've had great luck with the following method:

1. Wash & dry potato
2. Poke holes in potato with a fork.
3. Brush heavily with olive oil & kosher salt.
4. Wrap in foil & place on smoker.

I don't worry about cooking times. Often, I will put them on the smoker at the same time as ribs 3-2-1 or 2-2-1.

Every time I've made them, they've came out great. Really soft & full of tasty yellow smoke!!!!


----------



## potatoc (Apr 27, 2008)

My dad smoked potatoes today with nomorecoop's method and LOVED the results...  Next weekend I will do the same.  Thanks for all the help everyone....


----------



## daboys (Apr 28, 2008)

Did mine the way nomorecoop did except without the salt. Turned out great.


----------



## jerkyaddict (May 1, 2008)

i usually just split them pack-em with butter and put on the smoker rack directly over the water pan....the moisture seems to help and the meat drippen's that fall all over them just add to the happiness of the tater
i have never done actual time but i think at the shortest i have ever pulled a spud was 2 to 2 1/2 hrs........works good enough for my house....


----------

